# Golden Retriever Forum Chat Room Meets



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't think the chat room is used much any more
I have been in there a few times and no one is there


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shutterwolf*

Shutterwolf

I also don't think the chat room is used much at all.
People just post whatever they'd like to talk about in one of the topics on this forum and people respond.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Other chat rooms have a moderator and a schedule of chat topics. Perhaps something like that would work. Most of the time no one is on chat, but it is nice to chat with people there. I just wish it worked with my iPad. I don't use my computer much at home anymore...


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

i had asked about the chat in the chit chat section and got several people who said they would be interested in something like this. would be nice to see it become active


----------

